
Ask HN: In light of the recent Dropbox events, which cloud storage service? - TheCustardKing
In light of the events with Dropbox recently (Mac application issues, password dumps from 2012), what is the best cloud storage service?<p>I am looking for something that has full end-to-end encryption, high storage limits, and I don&#x27;t want to use Google Drive, OneDrive, iCloud Drive or Dropbox.<p>I have heard of many different services that people have switched to, but what are the pros and cons of each. How much storage can you get? What are the pricing tiers?
======
jkmcf
FWIW, I recently analyzed most of the options out there. I'm in the process of
finishing my switch from Dropbox, mainly due to their lack of transparency.
Here's the summary before my writeup is published:

\- my needs aren't that great (all my music is stored at Amazon, photos &
videos at Google photos) \- I have a local NAS for local backups \- 99% of my
files don't need encryption, I'll use BoxCryptor for encrypted directories \-
I'll keep Dropbox and the free 2G of space for apps that only sync via this
service \- must work with Linux, NOT via webbrowser \- selective sync

I evaluated: iCloud, Tresorit, Spider Oak, Sync.com, SyncThing, Google Drive,
Box.com, and pcloud.

I'm probably going with Google Drive due to cost (24/y 100G, I only use ~20G
right now), Linux support, and ubiquity.

Tesorit is probably the best solution, but it's also ridiculously expensive:
$30/m for 1TB when pretty much everyone else is $10/m for 1TB.

pcloud was a close second place, and this is probably your best choice, but
you have to pay extra for the pcloud crypto extension (15/m 2T). From what I
can tell, you tell it what to sync instead of working out of a directory which
seemed wrong, but I may look closer before finalizing my switch.

------
aosaigh
Not a cloud solution, but I've been using Resilio Sync[0] (previously
Bittorrent Sync) to sync files between machines.

It uses the Bittorrent protocol to send files between machines. Your files
aren't stored in the cloud (although you could set up a remote linux server
and have everything sync to it).

I paid for an individual license and after a bit of pain initially getting
some large folders syncing correctly I really like it. Their interface is
great and there are OSX, Linux and Windows builds. You can add new machines
very easily and like I mentioned above, if you want off-site backup you can
just set up another machine remotely

[0] - [https://www.resilio.com/](https://www.resilio.com/)

~~~
kdaley3
syncthing is another way of doing this, which apparently has some benefits
over Bittorrent sync (such as being free and open source, and something else I
read about, not sure what). You could check it out at any rate.

